# Alcohol Burners



## Stan (Mar 24, 2010)

Since I have several hot air engines I seal the burners when not in use to avoid evaporation. The first picture shows one just completed with a cap over the wick and a plug in the filler hole, both with an O Ring seal.

The second picture shows my new design for a Venting Filler Plug. The threaded plug has an axial hole drilled to the depth of the threaded portion and then a hole cross drilled to intersect the center hole. When the plug is turned in tight the O ring makes a seal. When in use, the plug is unscrewed a turn so air can enter the tank.


----------



## 4156df (Mar 24, 2010)

Stan,
Neat tip on the venting cap. I can think of a couple of applications I have where this will come in handy. Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a good looking little burner, Stan. Very clean job.

Dean


----------

